# My husband cheated and the OW called me to tell me so



## BetrayedChris (Nov 24, 2009)

My H and I have been married for 2 years.We got married because I was pregnant.We have had our share of probelms to the point that we started marriage counseling 2 months ago.We wanted to make a happy medium for our son.About 2 weeks ago I got a phone call from a woman stating that my H and she have been having an affair for about a year now!We had our probelms but I didn't even suspect an affair!!I was devastated...

Anyhow, I had talked to this woman at legnth after I threw him out.She had told me that she had been in our home and that he even got her pregnant!!! She terminated the pregnancy.I did let him back in because he promised that he would change and we both have alot at stake financially and I want our son to grow with2 parents.he has since cut all ties with this woman. He blames her for everything, which I know is not so.I dont know what I should do.I asked the woman if he ever told her that he was going to leave me for her and she replied "he left you long before he met me".I believe that in my heart of hearts. I dont know if this marriage can work.

A few months ago he even told me that he wasn'tin love with me anymore.Thats when the counseling started.I mean this man brought a woman into my home, impregnated her, fell in love with her, all while lying his way into counseling!

At this time he is killing me with kindness.I also asked if he was going to leave me but he says he hasnt come to a decision yet. But still went out and bought new furniture. Sorry for the long rant but i dont have anywhere to really turn. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

You're going to have a hard time with this, Chris. If your husband is unwilling to reveal everything and tell the truth 100% of the time, how can you heal. Is he lying to the therapist?

I'm sorry for your pain. Good luck.


----------

